# Another Pet Related ? Rabies



## nstwinmom (Feb 22, 2012)

So on the topic of the rabies vaccination.
In Canada many of us are on the as few vaccinations as possible theory
Basically less is best. Pets are over vaccinated..etc etc.

I know to leave the country even to get a dog into the US you must produce a rabies Certificate in customs...that's easy enough to come up with...if you haven't had the vaccine.

So what I am wondering is when they do all this testing with your dogs pre-international travel and during the so called "quarantine" period, is it actually going to SHOW that the dog has received the vaccine in the blood work?


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, the test WILL show if the dog has antibodies (vaccinated) or not. Australia is a rabies free country (unlike the US). It is a serious offense not to declare status of your pet correctly. You risk of having the dog quarantined for 45 days (expensive ) and possibly yourself fined and taken to court


----------

